# Does goat's milk taste like goat's cheese?



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

I know of a place not too far from my house* where I can get some raw goat's milk, but not sure if I like it or not. I like goat cheese, though. What do you think about it?

(*When I say not too far, I mean it is a day trip. I'm in Texas, where everything "around the corner" is at least 30 minutes, and that is considered close. So I would like to have an idea before heading out there.)

Thanks!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Sort of like asking if cow's milk tastes like cow's cheese









You can have a stinky blue cheese or a mild cheddar, not sure which one tastes more like fresh milk!

I drink fresh goat's and cow's milk. The cow's milk is more creamy tasting, much sweeter. Goat' s milk is good to me, too though, just not as much flavour I guess


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Set it up to take the trip and have a visit with the farmer. Ask to taste the milk and observe milk handling and so forth.

We drink goats milk and love it. I don't know what "goat cheese" you mean, but if you are talking about the "tangy soft" goat cheese, no if handled right, it should not taste like that. It should be sweet, rich and creamy, again, depending on the goat/breed.

Reese


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:

Sort of like asking if cow's milk tastes like cow's cheese
LOL, I thought about that after I posted this. I guess I just need to get out there and try it. I suppose I was just thinking of the unique flavor that makes goat cheese taste different than other cheeses, and wondered if that was in the milk also. Only one way to find out! Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Mishandled or old goat's milk tastes like goat cheese. Properly handled, fresh goat milk does not taste goaty any more than grocery store milk tastes cowy. In fact, my friends didn't believe that the milk in jars in my fridge was from the goat in my backyard because "it tastes just like normal milk".


----------

